# Cost Of Co2



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok so i have a 75 gal tanks and a few plants and im getting ready to move it from my dads house to my new house. Im looking into a Co2 setup for it and asked at work how much it would be to fill a 10lb bottle of Co2. i work at a welding supply company here in PA. My supervisor told me to just bring the bottle in and hed fill it no cost. I figured it was just him being nice cause i work there and i said no ill pay its not a problem and he showed me on the computer the cost of Co2 for us. It costs the company only 18 cents for 10lb of Co2. We charge customers $16 to get a 10lb bottle filled. So the other $15.82 pays for the person filling the cylinder. Lol. Hope you all


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

www.aquariumplants.com

They have a few good setups


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Retaks said:


> Ok so i have a 75 gal tanks and a few plants and im getting ready to move it from my dads house to my new house. Im looking into a Co2 setup for it and asked at work how much it would be to fill a 10lb bottle of Co2. i work at a welding supply company here in PA. My supervisor told me to just bring the bottle in and hed fill it no cost. I figured it was just him being nice cause i work there and i said no ill pay its not a problem and he showed me on the computer the cost of Co2 for us. It costs the company only 18 cents for 10lb of Co2. We charge customers $16 to get a 10lb bottle filled. So the other $15.82 pays for the person filling the cylinder. Lol. Hope you all


Good info - thanks!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats one hell of a mark up.


----------

